# DesignaKnit



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

I am not sure this is the correct place to ask this question but here goes anyway.


I have DAK 7 Professional. Can someone please tell me how to tell what stitch patterns in the stitch files will knit out the different stitch types such as tuck, fair isle, skip stitch, lace etc. 

Thanks,
Lynda


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Lynda
I have DAK8; I am not sure how different v.7 is - but here's the info from v.8.

In the images where numbers are shown for the knitting method, I assume this refers to the number of yarn colours used. I also assume the method of knitting is left to the user - taking into account floats, etc.

If v.7 does not give you this detailed information, reply with your stitch pattern name and I will post the details.

Best wishes 
Valerie


----------



## eileenjc (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Lynda

You can bring up the thumbnails(pictures)and from them can tell what they are ie click on thumbnails at the bottom left of St designer.

Eileen


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

I can see the picture of the design but it doesn't tell you how to set your machine up. I want to know how to set the machine up for the different designs. Another words, do I set it up for tuck, or slip or fairisle etc.


----------



## eileenjc (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Lynda,

First of all,what machine have you?if you click on the pattern,then ok the pattern will show if it is tuck then the tuck icon will be there,if it is lace then the dots will be in a random pattern,if it is fairisle etc.,you will then have to set your machine according to your machine manual.
eileen


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a Brother 970 and a Studio SK860. So far I only have the cable for the 970 but I hope to be getting the cable for the 860 also. I have used CD's from Charlene Schafer of KnitKnack shop. On the CD it tells me that the pattern is done in tuck, so I understand that and I know how to get the pattern to my 970. It is the patterns in DAK that I don't understand. I know how to get them to my 970 but I am not sure if the design is suppose to be done in tuck or fairisle etc. I do know how to set up my machine for the different stitch patterns, once I know what the stitch pattern is. Hope that makes sense. In my Stitch World Pattern Book III It shows the different stitches, under the heading Tuck, Lace, Thread Lace, etc. I don't know how to recognize a stitch pattern by just looking at it.


----------



## eileenjc (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Lynda,

have you gone to the st type palette?there you will find symbols high lighted in green and white,and they are used the / \ are lace and the upside down "C" is tuck etc
and the two colour are fairisle or your choice (jaquard) etc.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I too have a KH970 and an SK860.

Can you please say which pattern number(s) in Stitchworld III you are considering?

There are certain rules when using tuck stitch:
The number of consecutive tucks on a needle is limited to the amount of loops that can be held on any one needle.
For example if you do a 3 row pattern with tucks occurring on any one needle, this means that the needle will be holding 4 loops before it gets knitted off. This is quite a hard task for the knitting machine.

If you look at the back of the Stitchword III book, you will see the black and white punchcard images that relate to the colour pics of the images under the various knitting methods at the beginning of the book.

Look at Pattern 206 (page 29) in Stitchworld III. This is a tuck pattern. Then look at page 80 (first image top left); this shows what a punchard in this pattern would look like and is an ideal tuck stitch pattern since it tucks on 2 rows before it is knitted off.

I've just checked the Skip stitch patterns and it looks like most of these could be done in Tuck - again refer to the back of the book for the vertical number of white squares in the pattern.

Some of the lace patterns would also be good for tuck.

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

lac said:


> I have a Brother 970 and a Studio SK860. So far I only have the cable for the 970 but I hope to be getting the cable for the 860 also. I have used CD's from Charlene Schafer of KnitKnack shop. On the CD it tells me that the pattern is done in tuck, so I understand that and I know how to get the pattern to my 970. It is the patterns in DAK that I don't understand. I know how to get them to my 970 but I am not sure if the design is suppose to be done in tuck or fairisle etc. I do know how to set up my machine for the different stitch patterns, once I know what the stitch pattern is. Hope that makes sense. In my Stitch World Pattern Book III It shows the different stitches, under the heading Tuck, Lace, Thread Lace, etc. I don't know how to recognize a stitch pattern by just looking at it.


 You need to use your stitch-world book for this information.
Pat G.


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

I am not sure where you are telling me to look. Could you be a little more specific


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Let me know what pattern you are thinking of using - then I will talk you through it.


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

I have gone to the stitch patterns but I don't see any symbols. Remember, I have DAK 7, is this something I would see in DAK8?


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

ValT said:


> I too have a KH970 and an SK860.
> 
> Can you please say which pattern number(s) in Stitchworld III you are considering?
> 
> ...


I am not looking at any particular pattern. I just want to know how to be able to distinguish between the different pattern types. I guess it is not as black and white as I would like it to be so I could understand it better. I have had DAK 7 for several years and never really mastered it. I have been thinking about upgrading to DAK 8 as I heard it is more user friendly. I love doing to stitches on garments but so far I have only used what is in my 970 as the book tells me what type of stitch it is.

I think much of the information you have given me in this post will prove to be helpful. I just have to put my brain in gear and try to absorb it.

Thankyou,
Lynda


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

lac said:


> I am not sure where you are telling me to look. Could you be a little more specific


The manuals that came with your knitting machine. One is a user manual and the other has all the stitch patterns divided down into the categories. There are color pictures of the patterns and in the back the punch card in black and white. You are right about the stitch patterns use not being black and white. Many of them can be used for more than one technique. You will get very different results with the different techniques. If you do not have these you can download them from www.aboutknittingmachines.com
Pat G.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Lynda

I have DAK8 and this is what my Stitch Designer screen looks like - This is just showing some of the Stitchworld III patterns. I also have folders that I can open for Brother and Silver Reed patterns.

Maybe an upgrade to DAK8? - Christmas is coming and maybe Santa would get it for you!

Best wishes
Val


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Val, I have been contemplating that. I think I am minutes away from ordering it. Do you find that it is more user friendly than DAK 7? I will also be ordering the cable for my SK860. I am a spoiled princess. In my house it is Christmas every day. My husband, though we are dirt poor, lets me get anything I want LOL.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

lac said:


> Thanks Val, I have been contemplating that. I think I am minutes away from ordering it. Do you find that it is more user friendly than DAK 7? I will also be ordering the cable for my SK860. I am a spoiled princess. In my house it is Christmas every day. My husband, though we are dirt poor, lets me get anything I want LOL.


Dear Lynda
I can't compare v.7 with v.8 as I didn't upgrade; I just went in and got v.8. Although I am computer literate, when I first opened the program, I felt totally overwhelmed and thought to myself just where do I start? I think the thing to do is to start off simply and with each project you learn a little more.

There are a couple of tutorials that you will find interesting at
http://softbyte.co.uk/dk8tutorialsdesignaknitgraphicsstudio.htm

My thinking is the you only have one life and you need to make the most of it. I am sure you enrich the lives of others with your knitted items.

With very best wishes
Val


----------



## eileenjc (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi Lynda,

If you are asking about the patterns in Dak 7,when you click on a pattern and bring it up,at the top of the screen, the way it is knitted often shows,I too have Dak 8 and it is very user friendly.

all the best
Eileen


----------



## brknhrt (Apr 3, 2012)

lac said:


> ValT said:
> 
> 
> > I too have a KH970 and an SK860.
> ...


Lynda, I have had DAK7 for years too and like you have never really mastered it. I usually get in a lot of trouble when I say this, but I think DAK is a terrible (and incredibly overpriced) program. It is not at all user friendly. I once had a hospital job created for me because I picked up a difficult software program without training so I am not computer illiterate, but DAK just sends me into frustration. I too asked the same question you are and was told that you can use any symbol you want because they really don't mean anything. It is all selected needle and non-selected needle. I have successfully only done a tuck on my SK860 once and even then I had to go back and reverse the needle selection even though it didn't make sense to me. I wish there was somewhere around me where I could get lessons, but there isn't. I have recently retired and I am going to try again to figure it out.


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for your honesty. I know some people love it and I probably would too if I knew how to use it. I don't find the manual user friendly at all. If there were classes around here I would take them in a heart beat, but no such luck. I am thinking about getting the upgrade to DAK 8 as I have heard that it is more user friendly than the 7. The only thing I know how to do with it is transfer patterns from a CD to my Brother 970.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

lac said:


> Thanks for your honesty. I know some people love it and I probably would too if I knew how to use it. I don't find the manual user friendly at all. If there were classes around here I would take them in a heart beat, but no such luck. I am thinking about getting the upgrade to DAK 8 as I have heard that it is more user friendly than the 7. The only thing I know how to do with it is transfer patterns from a CD to my Brother 970.


Cathie Sanders at northtipton.com had very good video lessons for DAK. They are =based on 7 but work well with 8 too.
Pat G.


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

patganoe said:


> lac said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your honesty. I know some people love it and I probably would too if I knew how to use it. I don't find the manual user friendly at all. If there were classes around here I would take them in a heart beat, but no such luck. I am thinking about getting the upgrade to DAK 8 as I have heard that it is more user friendly than the 7. The only thing I know how to do with it is transfer patterns from a CD to my Brother 970.
> ...


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

lac said:


> patganoe said:
> 
> 
> > lac said:
> ...


----------



## brknhrt (Apr 3, 2012)

lac said:


> patganoe said:
> 
> 
> > lac said:
> ...


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Hi Lynda,
Maybe Sue, you and I could get together once every other week or so and try to figure this out. Three heads are always better than one.
Jeanne


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Jeanne,

That sounds good to me


----------



## dogyear (Nov 17, 2012)

Does the DAK8 work on an iPad?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I have Designaknit8 and when I first got it and loaded the program, I thought 'Whoah'! How am I going to get my head around this. It did take a while.

The thing to do is to do a small project; a knitted tension swatch for example where you put in markers, etc. As each thing you need to find out how to do, look it up in the online manual and you will soon build your knowledge.

I absolutely love it now and I would say that to fully benefit from interactive knitting it should be used on conjunction with an electronic knitting machine. (Connect your laptop/desktop via USB/other cable to your knitting machine).

There are some great tutorials at http://softbyte.co.uk/dk8videotutorials.htm

Best wishes
Val


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Lynda, have you used the garment design feature in your 970?
I never use anything else and find it so quick and easy. When all is said and done most garment shapes are the same and once you have them put into the machine you can then knit them in any yarn and any stitch pattern. The only thing is you don't see a picture of how it will look until you have done it. Other than the one that you have in your mind that is. I personally (after having a play with DAK) couldn't see the point in spending that much money for something that I could already do just using my machine.


----------



## dogyear (Nov 17, 2012)

So, it looks like I'll need to get a PC if I want to get the DAK8. What would be the best to get for this purpose, a PC Laptop? PC tablet?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

dogyear said:


> So, it looks like I'll need to get a PC if I want to get the DAK8. What would be the best to get for this purpose, a PC Laptop? PC tablet?


Either, as long as you can run a USB or serial cable from it - check with your supplier about connectivity.

Think about being able to see the laptop/PC screen as you knit, Also think about the proximity of the knitting machine and the laptop/PC.

As mentioned before, you need to have an electronic machine to experience interactive knitting.

Best wishes
Val


----------



## lad92 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a Silver Reed SK860...
In order to knit the stitch patterns you have to set the carriage to T (for tuck), and the levers on the sides have to be up (towards the little triangles.)
The same for Fair Isle, only set the carriage to F for Fair Isle..
Hope that helps!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I just got the Silver Reed SK860 Lad several months ago. I haven't had a chance to setup and use it as I had moved and still need to get some stuff moved, unpacked, hard to do with feet swollen and doctor says stay off feet. lol

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> I just got the Silver Reed SK860 Lad several months ago. I haven't had a chance to setup and use it as I had moved and still need to get some stuff moved, unpacked, hard to do with feet swollen and doctor says stay off feet. lol
> Happy Knitting
> Rhyanna


Try to rest and keep your legs up. That'll help your poor feet. It's difficult to rest when there are things to be done.
Val


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

brknhrt said:


> Lynda, I have had DAK7 for years too and like you have never really mastered it. I usually get in a lot of trouble when I say this, but I think DAK is a terrible (and incredibly overpriced) program.....I wish there was somewhere around me where I could get lessons, but there isn't. I have recently retired and I am going to try again to figure it out.


DAK 7 had a lot of issues, most have been fixed in DAK8. Of course, there are new issues in 8 that weren't in 7, but that's how it goes. My favorite things in DAK 8 are: it runs on my 64 bit computer, no longer limited to 8 characters for naming a file, and it has 30 "undo"s.

DAK is expensive because it's 5 programs in one and because of the limited market. I doubt if the are more than 5,000 owners. In the U.S, you have import duties, the distributor's share and the dealer's share in addition to the cost of the program. If SoftByte doesn't make a profit, no product support and no future upgrades. Hundreds of Passap knitters who bought Creation 6 for the same price as DAK can't use it on anything a DOS computer. Fortunately, when it was deciding to buy Creation6 or DAK7, I chose DAK7 so don't have a useless program.

My only affiliation with SoftByte or DAK is as a mostly satisfied, if occasionally frustrated user.

Brknhrt, are you anywhere near Princeton, MN? Cindy Schmatz is a good teacher. She also hosts workshops from time to time. 
http://www.cindysknittingroom.com

Or maybe you can attend the Purls of Joy seminar! which is usually the last weekend in April or first weekend in May.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Val
I try to keep them up, but hard because when I do, sometimes my back will start to scream in pain.

there are things that I want to do, and yet can't do, not yet, and would need help with on others.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------

